# Less sleep - feel better



## Springbok (Mar 2, 2008)

Last night was crap. I got about 4 hours of sleep, but for some reason I feel better than I did the day before, when I got about 7 hours. WTF?


----------



## KarenLeight (Feb 27, 2008)

I've noticed with my DP/DR I'm more awake and 'in touch' in the middle of the night which keeps me up because I actually feel good..Also I've noticed when I sleep in or take naps, it confuses my brain. Like I get confused with reality, and the day seems like a fog. So, not sleeping at much could potentially be a good thing.


----------



## Springbok (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, taking naps in the middle of the day is the worst thing, I wake up really disoriented and groggy.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

this is not uncommon with dp or depression because both disorders fark with our circadian rhythm. I find my sleep patterns are severly jacked. Im a night owl now and i love falling asleep at dawn instead of dusk like before. Plus i also find the less sleep i have the better i feel. I wish i knew why this was, but there's no question that once one thing changes in the brain we can expect a snowball effect. Also i used to love a good afternoon nap, but like you i feel groggy and spacey if i take one, not to mention getting bouts of sleep paralysis.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to say "me too"...  I got 3 hours of sleep last night and I almost felt like "me" again.. Then I just _had_ to sleep during the day because I was exhausted, and I woke up feeling like s*** again.. I'll put this on my list of things that help DP: Few hours of sleep and getting up really early. 
:shock:


----------



## gogu (Jan 15, 2008)

It's pretty clear that sleep does indeed influence the state of DP/DR, i've read about people(including myself) that got this "state of mind" immediately after waking up. So, there must be something in the brain chemistry, during sleep, that can trigger and also make DP worse.


----------

